# Airman No 1 or Vintage - Convince me



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a fan of 24hr watches and so far everything I've bought has been Russian/Soviet in origin due to affordability. However I've always loved the look of the original Airman and I'm getting a hankering to add one to the collection. 
I'm currently trying to decide between an original if I can find one for sale or the relatively recent 're-issue' Airman No.1. The original obviously has heritage on it's side but will also be a 50 year old watch with all the complications that may bring should it need servicing or repair. for that reason I'm leaning toward the new model on the assumption a service won't be required a for a few years and when it is parts etc. are much more readily available.
An added complication for the original watches is they seem to mainly show up from US sellers so I'd very likely get hit with a large customs bill when it's imported to Ireland.

So as the title says, convince me one way or the other.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

No 1!!!! It's almost 1:1 version of the original without any problems that a vintage may have.

Here is mine. If you concern due to it's size, it wears bigger due to the long straight lugs.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

WatchHoliday said:


> No 1!!!! It's almost 1:1 version of the original without any problems that a vintage may have.
> 
> Here is mine. If you concern due to it's size, it wears bigger due to the long straight lugs.


The 36mm size isn't too much of a worry as I have smallish wrists and I'm used to soviet era watches which were usually in the 34mm-38mm range. I was looking at black dialled watches but that white a beauty too.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

What Watchholiday said. I've never kept vintage watches long because I'm not a collector in that way (I wear watches hard, and I only buy watches I can wear). So I as much as I love some vintage pieces, I'll take new every time, especially one done this well. The only time I'd consider going vintage would be for a watch that doesn't exist today in any similar form. I also believe that the new No.1 owns the heritage you're speaking of...it's a continuous living heritage embodied in that watch.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Good point on the heritage Dennis! I'm not hard on watches, but I won't buy one for it to sit in the watch box either. With this being by a large margin the most I've contemplated spending on a watch I am erring on the side of caution i.e. new. 
Hardest part of the hunt may be finding either new or vintage for sale. I'm limiting my search to Europe to avoid import duties etc so very few to be found in my usual haunts i.e. ebay.


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

If you buy a desirable vintage watch, such as a mid-20th century Airman, it will likely increase in value with each passing year. If you buy a new or nearly new Airman, it will likely decrease in value with each passing year. 

You mention parts availability as an advantage of new over vintage. As an independent watchmaker, I can tell you that it is difficult to get parts for any watch with a modern ETA movement because ETA/Swatch Group has serious restrictions on parts access. Unless there are legal remedies brought to bear on what has become the monopolization of watch service by the entire Swiss industry, this will only get worse. The point of parts restrictions is to force all service/repair work to factory service centers. The factory service center will charge two to three times the amount that an independent watchmaker will charge for the same service.

It may sound odd, but I am confident that I can get parts for a 70 year old Felsa movement or a 60 year old A. Schild movement with less difficulty than getting parts for an ETA movement made last week. From what I have seen, over a ten year period, the ETA will likely need more parts than either of the vintage movements.

The vintage watches, in terms of reliability and ruggedness are the equal to modern watches. The shock resistant devices have not changed. The entire watch movement has changed very little. The newer watches tick much faster, eight times a second compared to five or six for the vintage, so they do keep slightly better time. They also wear at a much higher rate. If you are a person how needs accuracy closer than 30 seconds a day, then consider a quartz watch, or look at the mobile phone. 

The one significant difference is water resistance. While the vintage Airman watches were quite water tight when new, it can be difficult to restore them to the original level of water resistance. For me, this is not a deal breaker, because I don't think anyone should intentionally get their watch wet unless they are a professional diver. However, not everyone shares my opinion.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks James, interesting that the availability of new parts is monopolised by the manufacturers. 

As to accuracy, I rotate my watches so usually only wear for a couple of days and I'm ok with +/- 60 seconds a day. 

I'm with you on the water resistance, I tend to treat all my watches as if they're a colander and avoid getting them wet if at all possible. A splash to the dial is the worst they experience.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Tough call really, first world problems.

I think both have their pros and cons and it comes down to personal preference. I am adding some comparison photos 1958 Airman Special vs Airman 1 re-edition ( Airman 1 here represents actually the models after 1956 to 1968 ) :









Airman 1 case is of course blingy. Fonts on bezel and dial are different and thinner.









Case size is same 36mm without crowns but for some reason the vintage Airman wears larger.The vintage Airman has a kind of domed dial and crystal and the bezel is also integrated accordingly, where the Airman 1 is built straight.









They are both similar thickness which doesn't feel different for users.

Both case-back are screw-in.

Movements: F692 vs ETA 2893

Vintage Airman has the unique hacking mechanism via wire at 24 o'clock ,Airman 1 has a hacking movement.

Choice is yours, if I would have a vote, it would go for vintage though:


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

Here is a bit of background on the watch parts business. Going back for at least 120 years, watch parts have been wholesaled by the watch manufacturers to watch material dealers, who also sold watchmaker's tools and various other supplies required by the trade. It was the watch material dealers in most instances who supplied the independent watchmakers. There were parts sold direct from manufacturers to watchmakers, but most of the business was through material dealers.

This business model lasted until about the year 2000 when one by one, the manufacturers stopped supplying material dealers. Many brands simply cut the parts supply absolutely; parts only were available to factory service centers. Breitling is an example that comes to mind. Other brands offered factory parts accounts to independent watchmakers, often with onerous conditions attached. As those brands offering parts accounts were able to ramp up their factory service facilities, they began cutting off the watchmakers who had parts accounts. ETA stopped supplying material dealers in 2015. Since ETA is the movement supplier to a majority of Swiss brands, the cut off of parts was a serious blow to both the material suppliers and to independent watchmakers.

Before this monopolistic practice of restricting parts began, and going back fifty or sixty years, there were hundreds of watch material dealers worldwide. Each of them stocking tens of thousands of watch parts in order to be able to quickly serve their customers. In addition to this vast supply of watch parts, most watchmakers were stocking commonly needed parts as well. As a result of this, there are still readily available parts for watches that are 70 or 80 years old, and in the case of American made watches, parts more than a hundred years old.

The number of watch material supplies has been greatly reduced over the past thirty or forty years, but the parts from those suppliers who went out of business, were in many cases, absorbed by the remaining suppliers. The same is true of watchmakers. As the numbers of watchmakers has become fewer and fewer, the stocks of those leaving the trade have been taken up by those remaining. For example, I have thousands of winding stems and balance staffs--probably ten thousand watch crystals, as well as large quantities of mainsprings, jewels and all sorts of other watch parts. My situation is not unique among my colleagues who have been in the business for several decades.

Now, with parts only available in factory service centers, and only in quantities required for immediate needs, in a few years, these parts will become unavailable because there was never widespread distribution as in the past. The assumption is that the factories will discontinue support for movements after fifteen or twenty years and discard the parts. After all, the manufacturers are in business to sell new watches. It is not to their advantage to have folks wearing fifty year old watches.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Emre said:


> Tough call really, first world problems.
> 
> I think both have their pros and cons and it comes down to personal preference. I am adding some comparison photos 1958 Airman Special vs Airman 1 re-edition ( Airman 1 here represents actually the models after 1956 to 1968 ) :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics, great to see them side by side. Based on those if (and it's a big IF) I could find a vintage in the same condition as yours I'd be swayed. The few that have come up in the couple of months I've been checking on ebay have had very poor or missing lume. Not bothered about it being able to see it in the dark, but cracked and missing lume would be a no if spending €1000 or so.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

How is the lume one the n1? The lume on the Base22 is exceptional, does it compare?


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Hands were ok, hour markers not so well on Airman 1.

Anyway unless it's a GMT model, reading time in dark from a 24 hour dial is rocket science - at least for me...

As for a vintage Airman lume, even though the example I posted was a re-lume job at some point, you better don't expect glow in dark so you won't be disappointed.

I am a very relaxed watch enthusiast and am not bothered with bits and pieces, if the watch serves its aim I bought it for, I am good to go. That's maybe because I am into vintage. At the other hand I understand different expectations though, again it's a tough call.


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

If you buy vintage, you get 100% Swiss content. If you buy new, you get substantial Asian content. Swiss regulations allow a manufacturer to use the "Swiss Made" label if at least 50% of the product content is Swiss by *value.* For any new Swiss watch priced below $2500/$3000 USD, you can be certain the case and bracelet are from China.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

No 1 for sure!


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

My hunt continues. 
I'm considering the watch below and would appreciate some input on it. I've checked it for the known fake signs and the main red flags at the moment are lack of a movement pic and the crystal looks replaced as the magnifier doesn't sit centrally over the date and seems to be distorting the Swiss Made test at the bottom of the dial. Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

For what it's worth, I was in a similar place—needed a wristwatch, stumbled across a 24-hour watch, and had a Russian watch as a backup, and was seized with a desire for an Airman. I'm far from a collector or knowledgeable watch buff, but I knew I wanted an old watch. I've always liked vintage/antique technology and always gravitated toward old instruments and gear when I was playing music.

I found an old Airman and I've been absolutely delighted with it. I didn't know what I was doing but I got lucky. It wasn't the deal of the century—I am certainly not in the habit of spending a month's rent on a watch—but it's in good shape, works well, and is a thing of beauty that gives me pleasure to wear. I've also been privileged to have the counsel of people who know what they're talking about, such as James and Emre on this thread. James's point about maintenance and parts availability is well taken, I think. Even if you're not predisposed to enjoy vintage stuff, like I am, if you're going to spend a certain amount of money on a watch, it's worth it to get something with some history to it and see how it makes you feel.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Just hands look re-lumed, seller states hacking not working. 

Since it's in GB, Ronald from Holland can fix it if you get it for a decent price.


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

A vintage one is always a sweet choise IF you can find a nice on just go but a new one is like always the safer bet ...

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

No.1


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

I just purchased an Airman 1 from Watchgooroo through ebay by using the "Make Offer" prompt. The price for the new Airman 1 was so good in fact that price depreciation on the new watch is not a factor. For instance, if you purchase an Airman 1, which retails for $2,600 at a price less than $600, I am completely okay that it depreciates to $400 after years of service. On the otherhand, it would be difficult to find a decent original for a comparable price, and with today's prices you will pay more than a $1,000 for a pristine original (and that may be very optimistic as it is probably more), and good luck wearing it, you will be frustrated every time it has a new mark, making it less pristine and collectible. So, if you are looking for collectablity, potential appreciation, and historical authenticity, the original is the way to go, BUT it comes at a higher cost. The Airman 1 comes with a great modern movement, is very faithful to the original design, and comes pristine out of the box. In the end I chose the Airman 1, as would like to wear this unusual watch, not collect and repair it. To each his own.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

vincesf said:


> I just purchased an Airman 1 from Watchgooroo through ebay by using the "Make Offer" prompt. The price for the new Airman 1 was so good in fact that price depreciation on the new watch is not a factor. For instance, if you purchase an Airman 1, which retails for $2,600 at a price less than $600, I am completely okay that it depreciates to $400 after years of service. On the otherhand, it would be difficult to find a decent original for a comparable price, and with today's prices you will pay more than a $1,000 for a pristine original (and that may be very optimistic as it is probably more), and good luck wearing it, you will be frustrated every time it has a new mark, making it less pristine and collectible. So, if you are looking for collectablity, potential appreciation, and historical authenticity, the original is the way to go, BUT it comes at a higher cost. The Airman 1 comes with a great modern movement, is very faithful to the original design, and comes pristine out of the box. In the end I chose the Airman 1, as would like to wear this unusual watch, not collect and repair it. To each his own.


I had a look and they don't have the black Airman listed but I will keep an eye on their stock as even allowing for customs duties importing it to Europe, it would be a lot cheaper than Klepsoo, the suggested European source. They currently list the black Airman for €1610 (~ $1700)


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

elsoldemayo said:


> I had a look and they don't have the black Airman listed but I will keep an eye on their stock as even allowing for customs duties importing it to Europe, it would be a lot cheaper than Klepsoo, the suggested European source. They currently list the black Airman for €1610 (~ $1700)


While watchgooroo does not currently have a black Purist Airman 1 on eBay, he does have listed, in quantity, black GMT Airman 1, and of course my favorite, the silver Purist and GMT Airman 1.


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Get the No.1. Getting a vintage Airman serviced is very expensive, and some parts are unavailable. Finding parts for the ETA 2893 might be tough down the road, but in the long run I would go with that.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

vincesf said:


> While watchgooroo does not currently have a black Purist Airman 1 on eBay, he does have listed, in quantity, black GMT Airman 1, and of course my favorite, the silver Purist and GMT Airman 1.


I'd spotted those.

I've added watchgooroo to my followed sellers so will watch with fingers crossed. I'm already decided on a black version and have a collection of about 7 or 8 other purist 24hr watches so this is turning into a bit of a grail watch.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

elsoldemayo said:


> I'd spotted those.
> 
> I've added watchgooroo to my followed sellers so will watch with fingers crossed. I'm already decided on a black version and have a collection of about 7 or 8 other purist 24hr watches so this is turning into a bit of a grail watch.


I am sure you will find one soon that is reasonably priced. Happy hunting.


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

RPZ said:


> Get the No.1. Getting a vintage Airman serviced is very expensive, and some parts are unavailable. Finding parts for the ETA 2893 might be tough down the road, but in the long run I would go with that.


How does having an ETA 2893 serviced compared to a vintage Airman. Can you quote figures?

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

At this point, after looking at the 2017 lineup, I think everyone here should grab a N0. 1. They'll be worth something in ten years.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

elsoldemayo said:


> I'd spotted those.
> 
> I've added watchgooroo to my followed sellers so will watch with fingers crossed. I'm already decided on a black version and have a collection of about 7 or 8 other purist 24hr watches so this is turning into a bit of a grail watch.


I believe watchgooroo has more Airman 1 Black Purists on eBay. Hope you have the opporunity to snag one.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Dennis Smith said:


> At this point, after looking at the 2017 lineup, I think everyone here should grab a N0. 1. They'll be worth something in ten years.


Fairly certain they'll be worth more than what they are being discounted for from the Gooroo. Of all the watches out there on the market there aren't many with a hesalite crystal and at this size. Snagged one of the white dial purists which should be delivered to the office tomorrow hopefully. Pics incoming.



vincesf said:


> I believe watchgooroo has more Airman 1 Black Purists on eBay. Hope you have the opporunity to snag one.


Aaaannnd they're all gone haha... except for 1 black dial GMT version on leather.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

vexXed said:


> Fairly certain they'll be worth more than what they are being discounted for from the Gooroo. Of all the watches out there on the market there aren't many with a hesalite crystal and at this size. Snagged one of the white dial purists which should be delivered to the office tomorrow hopefully. Pics incoming.
> 
> Aaaannnd they're all gone haha... except for 1 black dial GMT version on leather.


The white Airman 1 is one of my favorite watches and I appreciate that Glycine was bold enough to make it in this day and age of large watches.

In relation to the Black Airman 1's already gone, that was fast and hopefully watchgooroo offers more of them in the future. It's a great alternative to an original.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Arrived this morning. To add to what others have said about the lugs making it wear bigger, this is true. Even with the domed hesalite crystal it is still a thin watch too. The crown and bezel lock feel very small and fragile compared to my Airman 18 but are still fine. The bezel doesn't click in to place per indice like the Airman 18 and is free to rotate. Font and numerals on the dial are crisp and it's nice to have a white dial watch in the collection. Initial reaction - very happy with it!

Now... do I keep both the Airman 18 and the No. 1? Do I really need 2x 24 hour watches in the collection? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

vexXed said:


> Arrived this morning. To add to what others have said about the lugs making it wear bigger, this is true. Even with the domed hesalite crystal it is still a thin watch too. The crown and bezel lock feel very small and fragile compared to my Airman 18 but are still fine. The bezel doesn't click in to place per indice like the Airman 18 and is free to rotate. Font and numerals on the dial are crisp and it's nice to have a white dial watch in the collection. Initial reaction - very happy with it!
> 
> Now... do I keep both the Airman 18 and the No. 1? Do I really need 2x 24 hour watches in the collection? Decisions, decisions...
> 
> ...


The white Airman 1 Purist is one of my favorite Glycine watches, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

vincesf said:


> I believe watchgooroo has more Airman 1 Black Purists on eBay. Hope you have the opporunity to snag one.


Nope, seems checking twice a day isn't enough


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Lume is cooler than I expected.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

Just pulled the plug on another Airman from the gooroo before it’s too late... This one is a No. 1 Purist w/white dial. The white dial version was my strong preference for a No. 1 - not sure I would have bought it in black - so, very glad white was the color she still had available in a No. 1 Purist...

XexXed, what is the color of the hands on your new white No. 1 Purist...? The photo in the gooroo's eBay listing pretty clearly shows chrome/sliver with lume inset - and I'm of the understanding that the No 1. Purist only ever came with chrome/silver color lume inset hands. However, the top photo you posted above - the photo that's taken from straight over the watch - looks like the hands are black with lume inset. Though, in the bottom photo you posted - the photo that's taken from an oblique angle – the hand color is barely visible, but in that photo it just might be chrome/silver with lume inset after all... (I do know from my Airman 17 Purist, which has gold hands with with lume inset, that in certain lighting conditions and from certain angles, its gold with lume inset hands can look and photograph as if it is black w/lume inset rather than gold w/lume insert - so maybe the same holds true for the chrome/silver with lume, as well...) Either way will be fine with me, though, frankly, black with lume inset would seem to be more legible against the background of the white dial, even if a bit less "original"... 

Size-wise, this will be my first 36mm (or close to it) watch in ~60 years, i.e. since my very first watch - an ~36mm (or possibly a bit smaller?) late 1950's child's Timex... But, on my (still ;-) ) very small 6 3/8" wrist, the 36mm No. 1 will probably look more size-appropriate than either my Airman Base 22 or my even larger Airman 17...


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Just pulled the plug on another Airman from the gooroo before it's too late... This one is a No. 1 Purist w/white dial. The white dial version was my strong preference for a No. 1 - not sure I would have bought it in black - so, very glad white was the color she still had available in a No. 1 Purist...
> 
> XexXed, what is the color of the hands on your new white No. 1 Purist...? The photo in the gooroo's eBay listing pretty clearly shows chrome/sliver with lume inset - and I'm of the understanding that the No 1. Purist only ever came with chrome/silver color lume inset hands. However, the top photo you posted above - the photo that's taken from straight over the watch - looks like the hands are black with lume inset. Though, in the bottom photo you posted - the photo that's taken from an oblique angle - the hand color is barely visible, but in that photo it just might be chrome/silver with lume inset after all... (I do know from my Airman 17 Purist, which has gold hands with with lume inset, that in certain lighting conditions and from certain angles, its gold with lume inset hands can look and photograph as if it is black w/lume inset rather than gold w/lume insert - so maybe the same holds true for the chrome/silver with lume, as well...) Either way will be fine with me, though, frankly, black with lume inset would seem to be more legible against the background of the white dial, even if a bit less "original"...
> 
> Size-wise, this will be my first 36mm (or close to it) watch in ~60 years, i.e. since my very first watch - an ~36mm (or possibly a bit smaller?) late 1950's child's Timex... But, on my (still ;-) ) very small 6 3/8" wrist, the 36mm No. 1 will probably look more size-appropriate than either my Airman Base 22 or my even larger Airman 17...


I preferred the white dial myself as white dials look bigger than black and I didn't want the 36mm size to appear too small. Mind you, it's not like I have huge wrists at 6.25"-6.5". I also wanted a white dial because I have too many black dial watches in the collection.

The hands are chrome/silver as you mentioned, in my pic above the lighting wasn't the best so they appear blackish. I'm really fond of the size, I was worried it might be too small but the straight lugs really do make a difference. It also just sits on the wrist well. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do!


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

elsoldemayo said:


> Nope, seems checking twice a day isn't enough


So sorry, but watchgooroo will probably have more, just as other Glycine Airman models have come back in stock, like the Pumpkin Purist SST.... Perhaps contact watchgooroo in advance that you would definitely be interested if another Black Purist Airman 1 comes back in stock.


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

ccwatchmaker said:


> How does having an ETA 2893 serviced compared to a vintage Airman. Can you quote figures?
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


Can not quote any figures offhand for ETA movements, but I have had a few ETA movement watches serviced over the years for well under $100. Looking on the web there does not seem to be many prices quoted for vintage Airmans, but the ones I have seen run over $250 - and that is without replacing any parts. If you add parts, you can add somewhere between $60 to over $100 for each part, some of which have to be made.

Having read your responses to several posts I made regarding the availability of ETA parts in the future it is of course possible that servicing ETA movements in the future will become more problematic and expensive. I have done some searching and have found some parts for the 2893 quite cheap, but I could not get an opinion of which parts might be more likely to wear out or break first, and I am not going to buy a whole pile of parts to have most of them sit in a box for the next 20 years. I have seen a few odd watches new for sale that use the 2893 movement at very low prices. I may just pick one or two up just for the movement.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

i am sure i am going to be adding the no. 1 purist - silver dial within the near future, but it isn't ideal for me to spend the $ right now. but i was wondering at what price i should be snagging these at? how much did u guys manage to get them from watchgooroo?

these are currently going for 675$ on jomashop and i'm wondering if this is a rare deal that i should take advantage of or if i can expect more in the future?


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Go to the link below and click the 'Make Offer' button. Best I got from watchgooroo was $599 USD.

Glycine Unisex 3944.11-66 LB77U Airman No. 1 Purist Automatic 24H Watch | eBay

I don't think you'll find it cheaper anywhere else.

Also, I wouldn't leave it too long. The purist versions sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.

I have the Pro. 1 - silver dial on route route to me now... I am using my student loans to finance a 500$+ watch. There must be something wrong with me... ugh


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Some overdued Purist No.1 pics. My fave in the collection right now


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Some overdued Purist No.1 pics. My fave in the collection right now


I know you said earlier that you thought of selling it because it looked small on you, but proportionally it looks like it fits just fine!


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Thx VexXxed.

I do have thin wrists, but the pics makes it look like I'm wearing a 40 mm watch lol. It actually looks a bit smaller in real life. Here is different perspective compared to my 40mm Seagull to compare.

If I was to choose one non-diver watch for everyday use, it would definitely be a 36mm watch. I think it is my sweet spot for a casual under-the radar watch.



vexXed said:


> I know you said earlier that you thought of selling it because it looked small on you, but proportionally it looks like it fits just fine!


----------



## RockyIV (Oct 15, 2016)

I had a white no1 and it was a great looking piece. As someone with small wrists, I wish that lugs didn't protrude out so much, or at least curved a little. The lugs almost spanned my entire wrist. But on that note, it does wear big if you're looking for more modern sizing. Make sure you get the "purist" version if you want the one that has a 24 hour dial and only 4 hands. I made that mistake myself thinking all no1s were the same.


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Some overdued Purist No.1 pics. My fave in the collection right now


What is the size of your wrist may I ask?


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Typical, just after I buy a vintage Airman (still en route so no pics as yet) WatchGooRoo has an Airman No. 1 in stock. Says it's just 1 in stock so be quick if you're after one.


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

RPZ said:


> Get the No.1. Getting a vintage Airman serviced is very expensive, and some parts are unavailable. Finding parts for the ETA 2893 might be tough down the road, but in the long run I would go with that.


  Going back to message #23 (the thread appears to have diverged from the "vintage" part) At this time, every movement part except perhaps the original engraved auto winding rotor, is available for vintage Airman watches. Granted, certain case parts or hack parts must be made and are expensive, but they are available. For a time, the cross-hatched crowns for EPSA cases were not available, but a NOS supply has been located.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Arrived about 10 days ago and running maybe 30 seconds a day slow so far.


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

elsoldemayo said:


> Arrived about 10 days ago and running maybe 30 seconds a day slow so far.
> 
> View attachment 12510031


Nice catch...congrats!


----------

